# A weird house in Somerset.



## madrab

I got told about this house on evening and went and had a look. The thing that made this house so interesting was in the way it was built/bodged. It had been used for commercial use but it was also used for domestic it was hard to tell what was going on here.
At first the walls looked good with nice oak panels but on closer inspection it was all made in 8x4 ply with pine moulding stained and aged. The house goes up for sale next week.

Here are some pics.

The first room had a church feel to it.



























It was hard to get a sense of direction as you kept on finding little rooms and passage ways.
More photos

The water was on the inside.




Fake oak panels 




Lots of weird features that make you what was this used for.




Hidden door.




I liked the way the old timber was used.








I want this as my new front room.








Built in bird cage.




It just stranger by the room down this corridor there was a steam room, sauna, sun bed and a roman style plunge pool.
















It even had its own bar but I think the dark board is a bit low.








It also has an outdoor pool with water feature.








The water feature.




Pool.








Small castle.









It took about 2 hours to have a look around and take photos.


----------



## Els

Very interesting little find there. Thanks for posting


----------



## JulesP

Weird place!
Reckon that indoor pool area might have been used by the house gimp - almost like some sort of dungeon with those candle holders


----------



## madrab

JulesP said:


> Weird place!
> Reckon that indoor pool area might have been used by the house gimp - almost like some sort of dungeon with those candle holders



You might not be far off the mark as what looked like bedrooms had carpet on the walls


----------



## nelly

Now that got stranger and stranger as it went on especially when we reached the "small castle" 

Nice photos of a nice little find


----------



## PaulPowers

Great find looks like a really interesting place


----------



## Alansworld

In one of the pix there's what could be a little reception desk - ex bed and breakfast or little hotel?

And I have never seen built-in armchairs before! What an odd place! Great pix.

A


----------



## Artypie

Very odd.....kind of Alton towers meets swingers club with a bit of hammer horror thrown in.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

Artypie said:


> Very odd.....kind of Alton towers meets swingers club with a bit of hammer horror thrown in.



I think that pretty much sums up what's in my head after looking at it all too...


----------



## krela

It looks like someone with REALLY bad taste and very little money has attempted to build an Arts & Crafts style house.


----------



## Artypie

An engineer who was entrenched in the 1970's, judging by those fireplaces. If I had it, I would keep the rotunda (minus workbenches) the outdoor pool (minus the disney element) and the roman bath. The stairs look ok but all that panelling would give me a headache and the built in cages and fireplaces are just plain gruesome.


----------



## Foxylady

That is so quirky. Love it for it's weirdness, but I agree with Artypie about the description!


----------



## lostpigeon

Puts me in mind of programmes like 'The Avengers'; half expected to see Diana Rigg or Vincent Price appearing out of one of those secret doors. Love it. Any idea about its history?


----------



## gingrove

madrab said:


> You might not be far off the mark as what looked like bedrooms had carpet on the walls



Strange I was expecting chains!


----------



## kathyms

*strange*



Artypie said:


> Very odd.....kind of Alton towers meets swingers club with a bit of hammer horror thrown in.



i was thinking that, those cages were they man size with a push, im thinking Cynthia Payne and those extras she sold anyone see the film. Personal services,
My biographer said that my parties reminded them of a vicarage tea party, with sex thrown in. 
Cynthia Payne


----------



## krela

kathyms said:


> i was thinking that, those cages were they man size with a push, im thinking Cynthia Payne and those extras she sold anyone see the film. Personal services,
> My biographer said that my parties reminded them of a vicarage tea party, with sex thrown in.
> Cynthia Payne



Hahah you could be right there, stranger things have been known.


----------



## Lady_Croft

Wow quite a find 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## klempner69

S&M knocking shop surely.


----------



## Artypie

I notice there are built in aquariums too.


----------



## maximus

*"The house goes up for sale next week."*

LOLOL I'd love to see what the estate agent comes up with as a description for this!

_"small,private dwelling,lots of unusual features including inside frog pond with own bay window,outside swimming pool,built-in cages and custom made,built-in furniture.Would suit sado-masochist with a love of nature and wood panelling"_


----------



## okidoke

Dear me what a place! Keep us updated on estate agent's description...sould be good fun. Great post


----------



## smiler

Absolutely Stunning, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Acebikerchick

Wow, its fantastic. The staircase is outstanding and i dont care if the oak panneling was fake, still looked good. Looked like some sort of health spa, with the sauna bit.


----------



## Saz123

great find! do you mind me asking which part of somerset this is in?


----------



## Ramsgatonian

That is so weird - I love the wood panels, I thought it looked like an old Manor house.

Then as it went on it just became surreal....


----------



## scribble

lostpigeon said:


> Puts me in mind of programmes like 'The Avengers'; half expected to see Diana Rigg or Vincent Price appearing out of one of those secret doors. Love it. Any idea about its history?



That's EXACTLY what it looks like! It's brilliant. What a great place.


----------



## Artypie

Looking again at these pics, some of the mortar looks new and some areas are very 1970's/80's and filthy dusty so I am thinking this went out of use, was bought and improvements started on but then went back out of use. In places it has that kitsch quality of a seaside "attraction", themed inn or medieval banqueting place and that themed outdoor pool is pretty unsubtle so may be for kids but it also reminds me of a place where they let the seals come out for the tourists, especially with that window - maybe for tickets or ice creams? The aquariums, window pond and parrot cage tie in with this seaside attraction theory and the tables could have carried more tanks. There seems to be a bar or shop counter and possibly a cloakroom/reception booth or smaller serving hatch. Maybe they retired (or the price of pine went up and they went bust, lol) and then it was bought by someone who wanted to make it a bit more sophisticated but they went bust. /Sherlock Holmes mode off, lol.


----------



## Artypie

...and looking at pic 1, the wood used for the shelf reminds me of a boat rudder for some reason. There is also other old wood over doorways, maybe an old maritime/smuggling theme going on, what with the fish ponds/tanks and stuff. Poldark or Onedin comes to mind.


----------



## professor frink

Nice find, would love to know its hidden past.


----------



## waley_bean

Actually I rather like it, bad taste or not.


----------



## Artypie

It would be a terrible world to live in if everyone had everything exactly the same. I hate it when you go to other towns and find all the same retail brands have taken over the shops and food places.


----------



## ashfu

Great find there mate


----------



## RichardB

Have you tried putting the address into Google? It might throw up some old business directory entry.


----------



## Potter

That really is unusual. Love it. Tons of potential.


----------



## sparky.

Wow now that is a cracking find I love that grand old staircase brilliant


----------



## crickleymal

A link to the estate agent would be great.


----------



## kathyms

*cynthia paynes house*



crickleymal said:


> A link to the estate agent would be great.



i totaly agree cric, be good to find its history.


----------



## madrab

sorry i have been away all weekend. I will get round to trying to find some info tonight while swmbo is waching the soaps.


----------



## madrab

Found this on here 

http://www.cooperandtanner.co.uk/viewproperty.asp?adid=GUD00006958

The original property comprised a period farmhouse with a range of traditional outbuildings. Over the years the house has been extended to incorporate the barns and provide a house with a footprint of about 5718 sq ft (531.22 sq m). The majority of the accommodation is arranged over a single floor with part of the original house being over two floors and one of the converted barns dropping down to a lower ground floor level. The house is currently semi-derelict and requires complete renovation.

In the grounds is an outbuilding with a footprint of 2454 sq ft (228 sq m) that has been constructed to provide a large single storey dwelling of four/five bedrooms. 

Within the grounds are a number of additional outbuildings that could be put to a variety of uses, subject of course to gaining any relevant planning consents. There is a large outdoor pool complex which comprises a number of changing rooms and a circular open air swimming pool. 

The gardens and grounds extend to about 1.56 acres and benefit from road access onto the site at three points.


----------



## madrab

after looking on google came up with this.


CZECH BUILDERS LIMITED
Southwinds Farm Bath Road
Woolverton
BATH
BA2 7QT

Publication Date: Monday, 27 April 2009

Notice Code: 2903

Deceased Estates

Notice is hereby given pursuant to s. 27 of the Trustee Act 1925, that any person having a claim against or an interest in the estate of any of the deceased persons whose names and addresses are set out in the first and second columns of the following Table is hereby required to send particulars in writing of his claim or interest to the person or persons whose names and addresses are set out opposite the name of the deceased person in the third column of the Table, and to send such particulars before the date specified in relation to that deceased person in the fourth column of the said Table, after which date the personal representatives will distribute the estate among the persons entitled thereto having regard only to the claims and interests of which they have had notice and will not, as respects the property so distributed, be liable to any person of whose claim they shall not then have had notice. 

I was told that they did some tele sales from here but not the above company.


----------



## maximus

Thats a big plot.....probably be bulldozed and oodles of houses built on the plot


----------



## Incognito

Thats one weird house, as I went through the pictures I thought it was some kind of freemasons lodge then it just turned into an S&M dungeon lol. Great find.


----------



## TeeJF

That is awesome. For all it's wierdness there's some stuff there that could look great!


----------



## RichardH

Incognito said:


> Thats one weird house, as I went through the pictures I thought it was some kind of freemasons lodge then it just turned into an S&M dungeon lol.



Could be both.

I'd tell you more, but I'll have to inspect your nipple first, and make the traditional enquiry about the health of the goat.


----------



## kathyms

*s+m*

the more i hear about this house the more interesting it becomes.


----------



## AndyC

Artypie said:


> Very odd.....kind of Alton towers meets swingers club with a bit of hammer horror thrown in.



Was there pampas grass in the front garden by any chance? I once heard that it is/was a way for 'swingers' to indentify one another's properties.


----------



## Em_Ux

I've heard that about pampas grass too!

What an interesting explore. I was thinking it might of been some sort of 'gents club'!


----------



## nelly

AndyC said:


> Was there pampas grass in the front garden by any chance? I once heard that it is/was a way for 'swingers' to indentify one another's properties.



Christ!!!!

You really do learn something new every day don't you?

I'm nipping off outside now to check my neighbours front gardens


----------



## podman

AndyC said:


> Was there pampas grass in the front garden by any chance? I once heard that it is/was a way for 'swingers' to indentify one another's properties.



oh sh*t that explains the strange looks from the neighbors.....

wheres me spade


----------



## Potter

I didn't know that about the pampas grass.


----------



## krela

Potter said:


> I didn't know that about the pampas grass.



That would be because it's not actually true...


----------



## nelly

krela said:


> That would be because it's not actually true...



Do you know a bit about swinging then Krela?


----------



## kathyms

*oooh im shocked*

actualy, i googled it and it is or was a well known thing.


----------



## Artypie

AndyC said:


> Was there pampas grass in the front garden by any chance? I once heard that it is/was a way for 'swingers' to indentify one another's properties.



Jesus Christ, I hope not, there's some in my front garden lol


----------



## krela

nelly said:


> Do you know a bit about swinging then Krela?





kathyms said:


> actualy, i googled it and it is or was a well known thing.



Really? Because I googled it and discovered it was an urban myth...


----------



## nelly

krela said:


> Really? Because I googled it and discovered it was an urban myth...



Oh well. I might as well stop winking at the couple from number 36 then


----------



## krela

nelly said:


> Oh well. I might as well stop winking at the couple from number 36 then



There is a suggestion that it was true in the 70s, in which case 80% of the countries population were swingers in the 70s...


----------



## RichardH

krela said:


> Really? Because I googled it and discovered it was an urban myth...



However, if you see someone in a caravan, with a stand of pampas in a portable container just outside the front door, you might have reason to be suspicious.


----------



## graybags

*Well*

It's giant butterflies on the outside of the house that gives it away, apparently, not pampas grass, or so someone told me once


----------



## RichardH

graybags said:


> It's giant butterflies on the outside of the house that gives it away, apparently, not pampas grass, or so someone told me once



:swoon:

This can't be true. My parents have two giant butterflies on their house (mostly entombed by the ivy, it must be said). As everyone knows, no parents ever had anything to do with sex.


----------



## TeeJF

graybags said:


> It's giant butterflies on the outside of the house that gives it away



I thought seeing giant butterflies just meant you were stoned? And Pompous Grass, well we had to cut ours down because little, black heads kept popping up in the middle of it... I thought they might be swingers but upon closer inspection they just turned out to be members of the "Wherethefcukarewe" tribe...


----------



## Artypie

I read somewhere that you should periodically burn your pampas grass to get rid of the dead stuff in the middle........bad idea. 15-20 foot flames and the neighbours all had to move their cars whilst him next door got his hosepipe out. Their bush got a bit scorched.


----------



## maximus

Artypie said:


> Their bush got a bit scorched.



 could be painful


----------



## kathyms

*ohhh*

Quote:
Originally Posted by Artypie 
Their bush got a bit scorched. 

could be painful

i thought bushes were useualy shaved sorry trimed ooops sorry cut back. lol


----------



## krela

Artypie said:


> I read somewhere that you should periodically burn your pampas grass to get rid of the dead stuff in the middle........bad idea. 15-20 foot flames and the neighbours all had to move their cars whilst him next door got his hosepipe out. Their bush got a bit scorched.



I guess you don't swing any more then?


----------



## Saffron

Wow thanks for sharing that is really strange. ;-)


----------



## RichardH

Saffron said:


> Wow thanks for sharing that is really strange. ;-)



Not half as strange as the ensuing discussion.


----------



## Artypie

krela said:


> I guess you don't swing any more then?


Only when listening to Brian Setzer.


----------



## Drama Queen

Love the report and photos also like the old timber photo and stained glass window pic great find well done


----------



## Munchh

RichardH said:


> Not half as strange as the ensuing discussion.



 yeah, soon as kathy put the idea in our heads I thought this would get very weird very quickly and it hasn't disappointed. 

On topic, I've never seen a house in more dire need of a volume control.


----------



## kathyms

*thanks mate*



Munchh said:


> yeah, soon as kathy put the idea in our heads I thought this would get very weird very quickly and it hasn't disappointed.
> 
> On topic, I've never seen a house in more dire need of a volume control.



thanks mate thats it blame me lol. i know how to lower the tone as good as the next man.


----------



## Living_Doll

This is such a strange place... 

The decor/style (or should I say lack of?) is so awfully done I think it's actually pretty cool in it's own weird way. The more pictures I saw of this place, the more I laughed - it made me smile anyway, so therefore I like it. 

*Runs outside and digs up the pampas grass...*


----------



## mugwump00

*1st post!! *

What a bizarre place - is there a wall set-up as a projection-screen anywhere inside this place? 

Serious question, for a bizarre reason..


----------



## Pincheck

strange but interesting


----------



## Ninja Kitten

what a fantastic place!


----------



## DJ-Jamster

Maybe some sort of Spa or Health place or as someone said, a Hotel.

Very interesting nethertheless. Did you look in the 'hidden door'?


----------



## Jayman

*Up for sale for £250,000, what a bargain*

Found this on the net from the estate agents


http://www.cooperandtanner.co.uk/assets/128/of/4/pro/GUD00006958/documents/1.pdf

Jayman


----------



## bigbally

Just looked at it on street view, looks like they tried hard to keep things private so I'm going with the theory of saucy things happening here.
Interesting place though, wish I had the money for it.

Darrel.


----------



## Ellalouise

I see I’m like 10 years late on this post  but came across it and I know this house! My parents used to work for the chap who lived here and I spent a lot of time here! And some of the comments about the house aren’t too far off the mark!!


----------



## sadlerwells

And here's what it is now!





Southwinds Farm, Woolverton - Ashford Homes


Southwinds Farm is a splendid development of six beautifully crafted, individual homes located within easy reach of Bath.




www.ashford-homes.co.uk


----------



## sadlerwells

sadlerwells said:


> And here's what it is now!





https://cleggassociates.co.uk/southwinds-farm-woolverton-somerset/


----------



## HistoryBuff

Ellalouise said:


> I see I’m like 10 years late on this post  but came across it and I know this house! My parents used to work for the chap who lived here and I spent a lot of time here! And some of the comments about the house aren’t too far off the mark!!



Can you tell us what some of the strange features were for? Such as that 1/2 circle pool under the window, and the built in chair beside the fire?


----------



## Foxylady

sadlerwells said:


> And here's what it is now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwinds Farm, Woolverton - Ashford Homes
> 
> 
> Southwinds Farm is a splendid development of six beautifully crafted, individual homes located within easy reach of Bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ashford-homes.co.uk


Good grief, how bland, lol. 
Cheers, sadlerwells; interesting to see it now.


----------



## Eastmidsboy

Ellalouise said:


> I see I’m like 10 years late on this post  but came across it and I know this house! My parents used to work for the chap who lived here and I spent a lot of time here! And some of the comments about the house aren’t too far off can you tell us anything about the owners? Are they still alive?


----------



## Eastmidsboy

What do you remember? Are the owners still alive?


----------



## Foxylady

Angie said:


> Can you tell us what some of the strange features were for? Such as that 1/2 circle pool under the window, and the built in chair beside the fire?


Hi Angie. I get the feeling from it that the owner had lots of creative ideas, quirky likes and some building know how, but without what most people would consider 'taste' or even any nod to what's fashionable. I think the pool beneath the window was an indoor fish pond. They probably liked the idea of some natural space for their pets, hence the large built-in bird cage, rather than a tiny budgie cage for their birdies. The fireside chairs could be a means of integrating them into the fireplace with a touch of throne-like splendour to match the wood panelling. Just guesswork, of course, but they would be my own reasons if I were to do something like that, lol.


----------



## BritishAtHeart

What a quirky little place!! I love that red-carpeted spiral staircase!


----------



## Ellalouise

Hi Angie, Yes I can tell you the owner of the house has sadly passed away. His name was Anthony and during the 80’s and early 90’s he ran a business in the village of Rode (just down the road) selling pornographic videos and the like. He was quite an eccentric man and there was many a party held at this house! I can remember visiting the house as child and he had a little monkey that used to roam around. It was all very strange when I look back now. Downstairs he had an Avery and there was a room where the videos for his business were kept and a tv built into some of the oak panelling. The owner lived a sex drink and rock and roll lifestyle and I believe when his circle of friends which he used to call the ‘inner sanctum’ settled down - Anthony led quite a reclusive lifestyle until his passing.


----------



## Ellalouise

I’m not sure exactly what the half pool was for although the owner was fond of animals etc so could of been for fish? The chairs down stairs I dread to think why they were used for if you follow me. My mum would know all about it but she sadly passed away. I can also remember my cousin used to work on the front door of the house as security for the owner and the owner was fond of hiring ladies of the night! I’ll see if I can dig some photos out of the house when it was in its prime!


----------



## HistoryBuff

Wow, he does sound like what I'd call a "character". Thanks for that information about him.


----------



## Ellalouise

BritishAtHeart said:


> What a quirky little place!! I love that red-carpeted spiral staircase!


The red spiral staircase led to the living quarters and it had like a galleried open landing! The owner had a daughter so we only went upstairs when she was home from boarding school and I can remember being fascinated as she had a huge juke box in her bedroom.


----------



## Ellalouise

Angie said:


> Wow, he does sound like what I'd call a "character". Thanks for that information about him.


No worries! It was strange and nice to see photos of the house after all these years! Made me get a little nostalgic, like I said it was a strange place and not really a place children should have been but definitely gave us some stories to tell


----------



## Eastmidsboy

Ellalouise said:


> No worries! It was strange and nice to see photos of the house after all these years! Made me get a little nostalgic, like I said it was a strange place and not really a place children should have been but definitely gave us some stories to tell


What job did the owner do please? Are they still alive.?


----------



## Ellalouise

Eastmidsboy said:


> What job did the owner do please? Are they still alive.?


The owner passed away and he had a business selling pornographic videos in the 80’s and 90’s he later went in to own sex chat lines.


----------



## recyclefraulein

I love it. I would restore it but would change the color of the chairs. Maybe a nice 40s green and update the kitchen and bathrooms of course while keeping the character of it.


----------



## ChewChaser

Apologies


----------



## Sam Haltin

You can't put personal details of a deceased person on here.


----------



## Eastmidsboy

ChewChaser said:


> Apologies


That would have been interesting.


----------



## Hayman

Yet another gorgeously carved newel post and bannister supports.


----------

